# early duck season



## terryknight (Oct 16, 2012)

I had a wedding on Sat so I missed the first day of early duck season for the first time in years, but I had some time last night to go throw out some decoys and since I had extra time i took my gun and sat down. I didn't get any opportunities for ducks, but did have 2 geese come within 10 ft of my head. I was just standing there shaking my head. Hopefully they will be back in a month, but they did get my heart beating, hearing their wings seeing the whites of their eyes. 

Fast forward to this morning got up nice and early got out to my spot wasn't there more than 15 minutes before the first pair of ducks buzzed the decoys. Then two more got up from the opposite side of the pond and took off. Things settled down for a few moments then in came what I thought was one wood duck. I had enough time to line him up, then I heard another flying away, never saw that one. Just like that it was over.

anyway a few pics












took my hunting buddy, but didn't get any pics of him today, but you get the idea


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Oct 16, 2012)

A woody and a bufflehead. Nice score. I have not looked an when duck season comes in here but is usually 2-3 days in October, 1 week in November, and then a month sometime after December 1rst. Need some cold weather to push some birds down.


----------



## terryknight (Oct 16, 2012)

husqvarnaguy said:


> A woody and a bufflehead. Nice score. I have not looked an when duck season comes in here but is usually 2-3 days in October, 1 week in November, and then a month sometime after December 1rst. Need some cold weather to push some birds down.



the bufflehead was from last year i just including the pic so i could show off my dog. we get 8 days in oct, 2 weeks in nov and then from early-mid dec through the last weekend in jan. and i agree need some cold weather. last year was so warm it was awful for waterfowling


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, I did not even bother going last year. Not really any good spots around here. I have to go about 1hr away to really see some birds. Also have to have a friend that has a boat. They say there is good huntin on the NC coast but I dont have the $$$ to hunt there.


----------



## terryknight (Nov 19, 2012)

*opening day of goose season*

had a good shoot yesterday on the opening day of goose season. got 12 birds (limit 2 per person). had 8 guys, only 6 guns. 2 dogs. black lab is mine, his name is Huck, worked him hard. the yellow is a buddy's, less than a year old starting him early, he was a little distracted, but having him there made Huck work much harder. can't wait to go again on Turkey day. it's an annual tradition. then deer season starts sat.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Dec 22, 2012)

View attachment 269061
View attachment 269062
. Late duck season. 3 hoodies. All with one shot! Come on some more cold weather!


----------



## terryknight (Dec 22, 2012)

looking good. today we went out way to windy for anything. stupid 30+ mph winds. hopefully when i get back from WI around new years it will be colder.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Dec 22, 2012)

terryknight said:


> looking good. today we went out way to windy for anything. stupid 30+ mph winds. hopefully when i get back from WI around new years it will be colder.



Yeah it was windy here to. Maybe 5-10 mph. Put our backs to the wind and let them commit.


----------

